# Connection TimeOut with HTTPS



## hurricane (May 27, 2019)

I have got lots of connection-time-out errors on my website after I added HTTPs to it, It's always fast before. Now if I click around 10 times, it's like 4 clicks are fast, 4 slow, and two connection time out errors, any possible explanations? Thanks!


----------

